# Looking for some recommendations



## kurtk (Jan 5, 2017)

Relatively new sailor looking for some insight and recommendations. I know how open a question that is so here are my current thoughts: 
Background – 56, live in Southern New Jersey, did some sailing on a day sailer (IIRC a Tanzer 22) belonging to a friend’s parent’s about 35 years ago. 5 years ago took a short summer sailing class at a local club (the Cooper River Yacht Club) and for next 3 years was a community sail member which gave me use of the club’s Precision and Hunter 15’s, which I spent some time practicing on. Sailing area in the Cooper River is, I think, about 2 by ¼ miles and the focus of the club is, understandably, small boat racing which doesn’t excite me. This past October I took my ASA 101 class with my 2 adult sons on a Pearson 39 in the upper Chesapeake. Both boys enjoyed it and now, since dad is going to pay for it, want to take up sailing. 
Plan – I have rejoined the Cooper Community Sail program so the boys can get some experience. I am also thinking about buying a trailerable 22-25 boat before start of 2017 sailing season which I plan to dock at a marina at Barnegat Bay (1.5 hours away in summer shore traffic). Size is based on what I believe will be best to learn on and trailerable because, if I enjoy cruising, I tentatively plan to upgrade in 3-4 years. Rather than selling, I would be willing to give the boat to the boys, if they are interested, without sticking them with dock fees which they don’t need at this point in their lives. I don’t want a project or need anything fancy and I am looking to spend no more than $12,500 for a boat that is solid, sailable and is not expected to have any major expenses, other than normal maintenance, over the next couple of years. I expect to sail in the Bay and close in coastal sailing along the New Jersey coast. Do not want anything exotic since the boys may want to do some racing. Not expecting to stay on the boat for extended periods but do want something moderately comfortable to overnight on. Would prefer a cockpit that can accommodate 6. Since I am planning to have the boat at a marina and not expecting to do much trailering I don’t think I want a water ballast boat, but I am not opposed to one either. 
While flexible, I am currently thinking about a Precision 23, Catalina 25/250 wing keel or Beneteau 235. I have been reading a lot about different boats and what to consider, but am somewhat overwhelmed in trying to figure out what would work, what I really need in terms of equipment, how to start narrowing the field, and how to best look at boats this time of year in the Mid-Atlantic region since they are all stored for the season. (I know I will need a survey). I am also looking for recommendations for a marina at Barnegat Bay with a sailing club associated with it and a surveyor. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Golfdad91 (Jan 30, 2014)

Catalina 25 winged keel or the best buy available


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Take a look at this thread: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-liveaboard-forum/273618-trailer-sailors-standing-headroom.html

Lots of good discussion of pluses and minuses of various trailerable options.

Personally I'm inclined to the older pop-top Ventures/MacGregors (24/25, 26S/D) - light to tow, reasonable accommodation. Wouldn't want to be out there in super nasty stuff, but why go sailing that day?

A lot depends on your commitment to/investment in towing rig, but if you go light you shouldn't need to spend more than 1/4-1/3 your budget for this stage.

Craigslist is your friend. Can look on kijiji.ca in Ontario also - bonus for cheap $CDN. Ontario is the promised land of cheap small plastic boats. Or message bljones and ask what his friends are giving away for free.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes as Zedboy mentioned in "Trailer Sailors and Standing Headroom" , I have gotten excellent opinions from a wide variety of different sailors with different sailing styles and varying levels of experience on this very topic, same size, similar budget, slightly different usage (it sounds like I might be a little more coastal cruising oriented). While I am a reasonably experienced sailor, I have sailed very few boats in this size range, so I am trying to keep a very open mind. At my wife's request, we're even going to look at a well known water ballast design, I'm not expecting to fall in love, but, who knows.

I think what is probably going to happen for me, is I am going to pass on all of the true trailer sailors. The compromises required to make a boat good on the road I think are just going to take too big of a bite out of what makes a boat good on the water, so I will probably wind up with a keel boat that can be trailered, rather than a true trailer sailer.

The small swing keels and water ballasted boats on my list are the greatest concern for me, basically, because I doubt their ability to make a good showing in any kind of serious blow. Personally, I don't mind heaving to or running bare for 40 minutes while a squall blows through, but I single hand a fair bit with my young son and my basset hound, and I would much prefer a boat that I could actively sail to safety with just the 3 of us on board. I've never known my wife to be scared on a boat (former cruise ship stuardess and flight attendant), so I'm less concerned that she'll get scared when she's on board. 

I'm less concerned about the shoal keel or shallow full keel designs on my list not being able to be actively sailed, for me, the concern with them is windward performance. I find not being able to reach my upwind destination frustrating. However, I do have a couple of deeper full keel boats on my favourite list.

That's a summary of where my analysis has gotten me, I will likely end up with a boat under 8'6" beam and under 6000lbs so I can trailer it home in the winter, but still likely a keel boat.


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

We had a Precision 23 for a few years. She was quite well built, a pleasure to sail, and easily towed. Set up and launch was around 45 minutes, although we kept her on a mooring most of the time. We took her on a number of short cruises around New England. There was no standing room inside, but otherwise she was quite comfortable and spacious, and had a relatively large cockpit.


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Arcb said:


> [...] I am trying to keep a very open mind. At my wife's request, we're even going to look at a well known water ballast design, I'm not expecting to fall in love, but, who knows.


Which one? Big diff between S/D and M/X :wink

Met a couple of Newfies cruising a McG 22 on the Rideau Canal last summer. Obviously didn't see it under sail but toured the boat and it seemed solidly done for what it was. Perfectly sized for my 4-year-old and 2-year-old...


----------



## DreamWeaver (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm also looking to buy a 25 or 26 footer to sail in Little Egg Harbor, south of Barnegat Bay (off LBI). I've heard some claim that a wing keel will make it impossible to get free if I run aground. Is that wrong, or will the 3.5' draft keep me off the bottom?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

DreamWaever said:


> ... Is that wrong, or will the 3.5' draft keep me off the bottom?


Regardless of draft, YOU have to keep you off the bottom. The keel won't be the problem.

We've heard that the wing keel sucks you into the muck if you hit too hard, we've heard that it's a myth. I concluded that it depends on who you ask and if it's a full moon. We didn't take a chance and bought the fin keel version of our boat.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Hard to go wrong with a Catalina 23 or 25, particularly if resale is important to you. The Bene 235 is also a very fun boat, from what I've know of a few here in my area. For what it's worth, here's my longer take on trailer sailers and a list of some I personally really like: Camping on a Keel - Trailer Sailers for Cruising.


----------

